# Prohormones vs the real deal (Steroids)



## Testonut (Mar 24, 2012)

I've had a few cycles with steroids, so Im well aware of how I react to it. 

Each cycle I have done has put on some pounds of mass on me, that I have been managed to retain (Some cycles a lot more successfull than others). The strength however, is not easy to maintain. I have been clean for almost a year now, and im struggling to increase my strength at the gym. Of course I have gained some strength, and I still AM increasing it, it just takes FOREVER. 

Of course im not lifting as much as I did while on my last cycle, but im not that far behind.

Im currently in a "bad phase", and I know it's all in my head! 

I need something to get over the "edge".
*
I've narrowed it down to 3 things:*

1) Hit myself in the head with a hammer

2) Prohormones / or other supplements

3) Steroids


I know how well option 3 works (I could pop some test-p & some oral for 8 weeks, and I would  have become lean as fuck (im already lean), and strong as a bull...)..  BUT. Im trying to stay "clean", and would rather not do this. So this  will be my LAST RESORT. I will only do this if things don't get better  in a few months.

So I guess im just looking for some opinions about prohormones, if there is any point in buying it at all. Will I get some gains, and will I have have less sides (acne, gyno) than I would with steroids (Would I stilll need some Nolva/Clomid PCT, what about AIs? ).

I have never considered using prohormones before.. and I haven't done any research about it either. I just thought I could ask here, and see if anyone else has some opinions about it.


----------



## SFW (Mar 24, 2012)

First of all, how old are you?

Yes, you will need a serm for pct. Maybe not an AI, depends on which compound you run.

As far as your strength training goes...What sort of routine are you using? Diet?


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 24, 2012)

Steroids work.
Prohormones worked before all the ones with steroids in them got banned.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 24, 2012)

I cant speak about all prohormones but I am using Super DMZ and the end of my Test cycle and the stuff is the real deal. I actually prefer DMZ over Dbol.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 24, 2012)

rage racing said:


> I cant speak about all prohormones but I am using Super DMZ and the end of my Test cycle and the stuff is the real deal. I actually prefer DMZ over Dbol.


It's a pro steroid not pro hormone broham.


----------



## Testonut (Mar 24, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Steroids work.
> Prohormones worked before all the ones with steroids in them got banned.



Hehe 


SFW:

Im 28 years old, and im 95 kilos.

On my last cycle I was 93kilos.. so I have been putting on 2 kilos the last 10 months. 
Im doing cardio 2-4 times e/w / eating around 200g proteins e/d.

Not sure if you want me to post my entire workout schedule, but I can give one example:

Monday: 

Benchpress: 4 sets, 5 reps
Incline with/smith, or incline with dumbells: 2 sets, 8 reps
Flyes: 2 sets, 8 reps

Friday:

Benchpress: 3 sets, 10-8-6 reps (30 sec pause between each set)
Incline: 2 sets, 8-10 reps (30 sec pause)

It's a new program I've started with. It has worked very well.. but for the last 2-3 weeks, things have been going slow as fuck. But I have also been a bit sick (flu) etc.. so I CAN blame it on that. Note: This was just an example for what I do to my chest.

I guess I have been a bit unclear with my #1, I should have been more clear with the fact that I want a "shortcut" to increase my strength a bit FASTER. Im already increasing it, it just takes forever.. and if im sick, im set back for a week or two.


----------



## Lang (Mar 24, 2012)

For what it worth I have done DMZ and really liked the dry gains and the muscle hardness. I am currently cycleing test e and metha drol. I'm sitting at about week 2 on the metha drol and week 4 on the test (longer story as to why this is than I want to tell). I have seen some nice gains in size and it seems to be soild gains and not so much water. Running Adex for an AI at .05mg eod. I am going to run the Methdrol for 5 weeks if my body will let me and my blood pressure stays in check etc. 

DMZ can still be found on some shelves as well as Methdrol. Another option is to contact Heavy on this board as see when the new mix is coming...he might be able to point you in the right direction. 

Good luck,

SSGT Lang


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2012)

*CYANOSTANE Rx??? Anabolic Mass & Hardening Agent*

 Cyanostane~Dimethazine Complex 








*- Rapid Lean Muscle Growth*
- Rock Hard Vascular Physique
- Increased Strength and Power
- Zero Aromatization to Estrogen
- Amplified Workout Drive



*View label:* (click to open)
Cyanostane Rx??? Pro-Anabolic Agent 










*This product should only be used by healthy  adults at least 21 years old. Do not exceed the recommended dose or duration of 4 weeks. Do not use if you are at risk of, or being treated for diabetes, liver problems  or high blood pressure. Do not drink alcohol while using this product, and  increase daily water intake. Advanced Cycle Support Rx   should always be used along with Cyanostane Rx. This product can  negatively affect male fertility. Always Consult your health care  professional before using any dietary supplements.* 


*PLEASE SELECT QUANTITY:*





*Cyanostane Rx??? contains two very powerful pro-anabolic agents  called Cyanostane and Dimethazine. It is an extremely anabolic compound  with remarkably low androgenic action, making it qualitatively similar  to the likes of Oxandrolone or Methenolone. It is non-aromatizing  meaning it will not produce estrogen mediated side effects and its high  degree of anabolic action makes it a favorable choice for athletes  concerned with losing body fat while maintaining, or increasing, muscle  mass*.  

If you are looking for maximum lean muscle gains in a short period of  time, Cyanostane Rx??? is the product for you. Cyanostane Rx??? will quickly  increase your strength and your power, increase your workout drive and  help you obtain new lean, ripped muscle mass using multiple pathways  from one workout to the next. This new anabolic cutting stack may be  what you have been looking for to give you that edge in the gym that has  kept you from reaching the next level quickly. 

*Cynostane (2-cyano-17a-methyl-17b-hydroxy-androst-3-one)*






  Cynostane - 2-cyano-dromostolone is a 17aa molecule relatively new to  the scene with very few reviews as of yet. It has a cyano group attached  to the 2 position. The chemical structure is the same as  methyldrostanolone (Superdrol), except it has a CN group on the 2  position instead of a methyl group. It is a C-17aa steroid and it will  be liver toxic. Although, due to the lack of the 4-ene on ring A and  lack of 2-methylation, liver toxicity may be reduced relative to a  di-methylated steroid such as Superdrol. 

Cynostane is a relatively new prohormone which features an alteration of  the Superdrol compound, with a cyano bond instead of the 2a methyl  superdrol bond. Effects ??? Cynostane, originally developed by Anabolic  Innovations, is an extremely anabolic compound with remarkably low  androgenic action, making it qualitatively similar to the likes of  Oxandrolone or Methenolone (Primobolan). It is non-aromatizing meaning  it will not produce estrogen mediated side effects and its high degree  of anabolic action makes it a favourable choice for athletes concerned  with losing bodyfat while maintaining, or increasing, muscle mass. 

Side Effects ??? Bloodwork conducted by users shows that Cynostane has a  more favorable effect on blood lipids, and liver values than Superdrol  itself. Although feedback to date is limited, the combination of low  androgenic action, lack of aromatization to estrogen, and low level of  general health effects, makes cynostane an intriguing newcomer to the  prohormone world. 

Cyanostane??? is not liver or lipid toxic ether. This compound definitely  has high oral activity, and very potent activity at that. It has the  highest Q ratio, 20. That is the same Q ratio as Superdrol, except this  compound appears to be twice as anabolic as Superdrol, expect dry gains,  more similar to Oxandrolone (Anavar).  

*Dimethazine:*






 In only 4 years since the Pro-Hormone ban of 2005 countless products  have claimed to be as strong as or even stronger than the over the  counter hormones once sold. After considerable time, energy, and  research performed by i-Force's product formulation team, we are proud  to announce the hormonal product everyone has been waiting for. 

Featuring unheard of anabolic and myotropic effects, Dimethazine was  compared to Methyltestosterone, Oxymethalone, Androstanazole and  Testosterone Propionate in their protein-anabolic activity. Dymethazine  was shown to have the HIGHEST myotropic (muscle building) effects out of  any of the previously named steroids (Methyl-Test, Anadrol, Winstrol,  and Testosterone Propionate)! In addition to this, it also displayed an  ability to induce a higher rate of Nitrogen retention than  Methyl-Test.(1) 

In another study performed on Dimethazine, patients were administered  Dimethazine for 45+ days. Liver values did not change for 50% of  patients, while the other 50% noticed only modest to moderate increases  in liver values(2). So, Dymethazine can increase liver values, however  nowhere near the current methyl monsters on the market today. This means  Dimethazine can be run for 4-6 weeks without the need of expensive  liver support supplements. 

Hormonal products that give huge strength/weight gains are usually  associated with watery or wet gains due to large amounts of  aromatization resulting in high levels of estrogen in the body. Too much  estrogen can cause severe bloating, fat gain, and even potential growth  problems. Dimethazine features 0% ability to aromatize and expresses an  extremely weak androgenic activity (3). This means Dimethazine will  produce intense gain, has very little to no liver impact, and will cause  absolutely no estrogen related side effects. 

Move beyond the pro-hormones of yesterday, and step into the future of  Designer Steroids with Dimethazine. Consume 1-3 capsules, evenly spaced  throughout the day. Do not use Dimethazine for longer than 6 weeks.  Immediately begin PCT dosing protocol upon finishing Dimethazine. Wait  at least 90 days before running Dimethazine again. 

References:
1. Biological activity of dimethazine in the protein-anabolic field.  Matscher, R.; Lupo, C.; De, P. Ruggieri. Lab. Ric. Ormonoter. Richter,  Milan, Bollettino - Societa Italiana di Biologia Sperimentale (1962), 38  988-90. CODEN: BSIBAC ISSN: 0037-8771. Journal language unavailable.  CAN 58:34623 AN 1963:34623 CAPLUS
2. Protracted action of protein anabolism in gynecological oncology and  its effect on hepatic function. Dambrosio, F.; Donatelli, G. Fontana.  Univ. Milan, Cancro, Il (1963), 16(5), 553-604. Journal language  unavailable. CAN 62:11656 AN 1965:11656 CAPLUS
3. A new steroid with protein anabolic activity: dimethazine. De  Ruggieri, P.; Matscher, R.; Gandolfi, C.; Chiaramonti, D.; Lupo, C.;  Pietra, E.; Cavalli, R. Ormonoterap. Richter, Milan, Archivio di Scienze  Biologiche (Bologna) (1963), 47(1), 1-19. CODEN: ASBIAL ISSN:  0004-0169. Journal language unavailable. CAN 60:46973 AN 1964:46973  CAPLUS


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Heavy I have a question- kinda off topic.. Would it be fine to do a run of clen after Halo for her? One of my clients is going to try Halo- but wanted to ask if she would be alright w/ clen post Halo?


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 24, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> It's a pro steroid not pro hormone broham.




It's actually neither. It's an oral steroid. No different than any illegal orals.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ Heavy I have a question- kinda off topic.. Would it be fine to do a run of clen after Halo for her? One of my clients is going to try Halo- but wanted to ask if she would be alright w/ clen post Halo?



Yup but why not with the Halo?

Another option is lean fuel extreme.

[h=4]*LEANFUEL EXTREME™ - Fat Burner*[/h] Enhanced Thermogenic Fat Burner 






*-Promotes Fat Loss*
-Increases Energy
-Increases Metabolism
-Lowers Cortisol Levels
-Stimulates the Thyroid
-Decreases Water Weight
-Stabilizes Blood Sugar
-Decreases Appetite


----------



## Calves of Steel (Mar 24, 2012)

Stick to steroids man. Better gains, less unwanted sides, more wanted sides (for test at least). The only good pro-hormones I've heard of were 1AD/4AD but those are gone, and even still, they were not as good as a cycle of testosterone. SDMZ will give u some nice gains if you don't want to take something illegal. It would be an oral only cycle though.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Yup but why not with the Halo?
> 
> Another option is lean fuel extreme.
> 
> ...



Thanks Heavy. She's competing in June..but we changed the supplement plan up a little as well as her calorie intake- and not knowing exactly how the halo will work for her, I was curious if needed, to add some clen incase we have a issue with water?


----------



## karen123 (Aug 22, 2015)

http://www.healthbenefitadmin.com/prohormones-vs-steroids/

Steroids work well for the moment. The problem is to buy those legal.
Read more about prohormones vs steroids on the article provided . The article is good.


----------

